# My Dog Dosha..A gift from God



## wheelin (Jan 11, 2010)

Just wanted to share a few pics with yall of my service dog "Dosha" I got her at 3months and she is 5 now. I have done her training with the help of my dad. "K9 Officer for many years" She helps me by doing tasks suck as opening and closing doors..turning the lights on/off..getting drinks out of fridge..and the basic stuff like picking something up when I drop it exc..  She is my hope when I have a bad day. We went to a K9 comp last month and see places 2nd overall. There were police search dogs..drug dogs..and bite dogs there. Tasks were serching,obedience,bite work exc..I was a proud dad..wanted to share some pics

Us at the world of wheels 2010 car show..She had lots of fans lol





Here photos from alpha dog mag

="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
order="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

And my pit Max


----------



## stev (Jan 11, 2010)

Nice .dogs are mans best friends 
Congrats


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm sure you are proud of her. Both good looking dogs.


----------



## HD28 (Jan 11, 2010)

She's sounds like an awesome dog and friend! Pretty dog.


----------



## BBDJR (Jan 11, 2010)

good looking dawgs!! i like the one of her with the goggles!! haha


----------



## wheelin (Jan 11, 2010)

thanks guys..yeah she's my best friend

BBDJR- everyone gets a kick out of that pic lol


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jan 11, 2010)

Great lookin Dobie ......

They are loyal, loving dogs.....


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jan 11, 2010)

Good deal man!


----------



## Hoss (Jan 11, 2010)

Good looking dogs.  Well worth bragging on.

Hoss


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 11, 2010)

Congratulations to you and her.  She is a beauty.


----------



## Bill Brown (Jan 11, 2010)

A good Dog does wonders for ALL of us, I'm glad you have found one that fits you.


----------



## wheelin (Jan 11, 2010)

thanks guys


----------



## Holton (Jan 12, 2010)

Yes sir!


----------



## J.D. Squire (Jan 15, 2010)

*Awesome*

That's cool I remember seeing you walking her in the neighborhood when she was just a pup!


----------



## Gunsmoke (Jan 15, 2010)

Beautiful dobie. Dobermans will love you like no other dog will . They are the best dogs to have . they want to be with you every minute of the day.


----------



## BUCK 87JT (Jan 16, 2010)

that is amazing right there!


----------



## grizzly jones (Jan 20, 2010)

thats great man shes beautiful


----------



## Luke0927 (Jan 21, 2010)

Got to love a good dog!  Currently I have my bird dogs and my wife has a min pin but she wants to get a Doberman...I haven't done a lot of research on them yet but generally how is there temperament and ease of learning...


----------



## stratos201 (Jan 27, 2010)

That's cool!! Just a reminder...... I just went through this on Monday!!!! I got the call from the wife stating our black lab was gone!!!! She's in a RF wireless fence and ALWAYS comes to the back door each morning for my wife to give her a dog treat before going to work. She didn't and she went on to work. When she came back for lunch, still no lab and called me. Our lab managed to knock her ID tag off about a month or so ago that has all of the information on it and I completely forgot about it..... Everything ran through my head. Luckily when I got home there she was, I guess she was just sleeping and never came when she was called. If your dog does not have a current ID tag on, GET IT!!!! I can't tell you what feelings I had all day thinking I had to go home and tell both of my girls she was gone and knowing that I should have replaced the tag!


----------



## Full Pull (Jan 27, 2010)

Thats cool man .
We had 2 dobies whyle groing up and Love them.
Our 2 dogs just passed with in 1 mounth of each outher .
I would like to get a Doberman but wife is Still heart broken .14 years of love from our dogs .

Anyways Great to see some great dogs at work.


----------



## dawgforlife (Jan 27, 2010)

Awesome pictures! I love dobermans. If you dont mind me asking where did you get her? I want another one in near future!

Also the red car with her in it is my fav! Plus the front tires on that car are bike tires, unsure of the wheels lol


----------



## Steve Thompson (Jan 27, 2010)

Those are fine looking animals. My brother had two Dobs for 12 years & they were great dogs. Slept in the bed, under the covers with him.


----------



## SheldonMOAC (Jan 27, 2010)

Awesome post.


----------



## wheelin (Jan 29, 2010)

I got her from a breeder in Ellijay,Ga..Defoors was there last name..Her dad is 100% german bloodline..She has been the easiest dog ever to train. I did it all myself. She is an awesome dog. I'll post a video of her tricks


----------



## wpoolxj (Feb 11, 2010)

I think it is awesome that you have a service dog. My cousin is a double amputee both above the knee lost in Iraq and I wish he had a dog like this, because now im away at school and cant help with him.


----------

